# [s] laptop für medieninformatik



## eUncle (6. Oktober 2011)

*[s] laptop für medieninformatik*

brauche für's studium wohl nen neuen laptop.
17" ist mir zu groß, da bleiben wir mal bei 15,6" bzw. auch 15,4".

gibt's grade gute studenten-angebote? empfehlungen?
danke


----------



## Superwip (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Willst du, wie dein Profilbild vermuten lässt Linux nutzen?

Dann würde ich definitiv ein T420, T420s (14 Zoll) oder T520 (15,6 Zoll) empfehlen- aber Achtung: nicht die Version mit nVidia GPU


----------



## eUncle (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

ja, ich persoenlich nutze immer linux (debian auf server, ubuntu auf clients), aber fuers studium brauchen wir adobe illustrator, photoshop, eclipse (erstmal fuer java) usw.
das ist unter linux natuerlich immer so ein problem.

ein macbook ist eigtl zu teuer, da zahlst dich dumm und daemlich, nur damit ein apfel drauf is
von daher muss ich wohl neben ubuntu noch ein win7 fuers studium haben...


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Klar sind MacBooks sehr teuer, aber wenn man nicht spielen will sondern nur arbeiten und
ein Notebook will was 99% perfekt läuft kommt man nicht am MacBook vorbei.


----------



## eUncle (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

gibts dafuer angebote fuer studenten?
macbook pro 13"


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Guck mal hier:
Apple Studentenrabatt - Apple Student - Apple Store (Deutschland)


----------



## eUncle (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

schaut von den preisen her schon mal anders aus, danke 
1080,52€ - das "billigste" - statt 1149,00€

zu schade, dass es hier keine 0%-finanzierung gibt




#E#
http://h41112.www4.hp.com/promo/homelaptops/de/de/product.php?id=LH778EA&experience=direct
wesentlich günstiger


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Dafür auch ein Plastikklopper. Was nützt dir der bessere Preis des HP wenn er laut und schwer ist
und ne geringe Akkulaufzeit hat.

Apple MacBook Pro, 13.3", Core i5-2410M 2.30GHz, 4096MB, 320GB (MC700*/A) (Early 2011) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

986 für n MacbookPro


----------



## K3n$! (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Von HP kann ich dir nur abraten. 

Ich würde dir empfehlen, nimm ein Thinkpad. Die haben meiner Meinung nach immer noch das beste P/L-Verhältnis.

Auf den Seiten hier kannst du ja mal gucken, ob für dich ein passendes Angebot dabei ist: 

Wo gibts Rabatt für Studenten?


----------



## eUncle (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

sprich zb einen von superwip's vorschlaegen bei nofost - waere die billigere loesung
@infinity: ich weiss, zwar kein mbpro, aber thinkpads sollen ja nun auch kein muell sein 
@superwip: warum eigtl keine nvidia-gpu? bin bisher immer ganz gut damit gefahren

du meinst sowas hier?
http://www.pro-com.org/nofost.de/Pages/ArticleDetails.aspx?ArticleNumber=4242PT4-U


----------



## K3n$! (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Soweit ich weiß, kommen die Nvidia GPUs immer noch am besten mit Linux klar.

Das Notebook gibt es bei normalen Händlern hier: 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat...O ThinkPad T520&sort=p&xf=29_Core+i5-2#xf_tophttp://geizhals.at/deutschland/628772

Testberichte: 

Lenovo ThinkPad T520 NW64CGE im Test Nachwuchs fr die Office-Elite auf notebookjournal.de

Test Lenovo Thinkpad T520 Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## eUncle (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

hm, also schwachstelle display...
sollte mir das mal ansehen und selbst beurteilen, ob ich es fuer den grafikbereich verwenden kann


was is mitnem e520? (wohl gleiches display)


----------



## Superwip (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*



> @superwip: warum eigtl keine nvidia-gpu? bin bisher immer ganz gut damit gefahren


 
Optiums funktioniert unter Linux nicht; die nVidia GPU kann daher unter Linux einerseits nicht genutzt werden, verbraucht aber dennoch völlig nutzlos Strom was erhebliche Auswirkungen auf die Laufzeit hat

Wenn du primär Windows und nur hin und wieder, vor allem stationär Linux nutzt kannst du vielleicht noch damit leben, willst du Linux als Primärsystem nutzen ist auf jeden Fall von der nVidia GPU abzuraten!


----------



## K3n$! (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Das T520 hat doch aber ohnehin nur die Intel shared Grafikeinheit.
Allerdings haben alle Lenovos so ein Problem mit dem Display. Das wird zumindest immer berichtet. Ich bin mit meinem Ideapad aber eigentlich zufrieden. Vielleicht lege ich da aber nicht so einen Wert drauf. 

Aber dann solltest du vielleicht doch mal Richtung Macbook gucken. Die sind ja doch eher auf den Grafikerbereich spezialisiert.


----------



## Superwip (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*



> Das T520 hat doch aber ohnehin nur die Intel shared Grafikeinheit.


 
Nicht alle Versionen; einige haben auch eine Quadro NVS 4200, darunter insbesondere auch die meisten Exemplare mit dem besseren (Full HD) Display



> Aber dann solltest du vielleicht doch mal Richtung Macbook gucken. Die sind ja doch eher auf den Grafikerbereich spezialisiert.


 
Vorurteil aus den 1990ern.

Es gibt das ein oder andere mehr oder weniger gute exklusive Programm aber unter v.A. Windows gibt es dafür andere


----------



## K3n$! (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Ich dachte immer, dass Apple ganz gute Displays herstellt.


----------



## Superwip (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Sind nicht schlecht aber auch nicht die besten (wenn auch wohl besser als bei den *T*-Thinkpads)

Die wohl besten Notebook Displays findet man bei den mobilen Workstations Thinkpad W520 und W720, Dell Precision M4600 und M6600 sowie HP Elitebook 8560w und 8760w (mit dem jeweils besten konfigurierbaren Display; die Dell und HP Geräte sind auch mit RGB-LED verfügbar)


----------



## blackout24 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Klar sind MacBooks sehr teuer, aber wenn man nicht spielen will sondern nur arbeiten und
> ein Notebook will was 99% perfekt läuft kommt man nicht am MacBook vorbei.


 
Das einzige was ein MacBook ausmacht ist das Betriebsystem. Die Hardware kriegste auch günstiger.
Und wer Linux hat braucht kein OSX


----------



## eUncle (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

zum os: das problem ist, linux werde ich gerade bei grafikpraktika wenig nutzen koennen, da es sicherlich zu problemen mit adobe (photoshop, illustrator) kommen wird - das ist ja noch nie so fluesssig gelaufen wie unter win (leider)

der w520 ist doppelt so teuer wie der t520... der t520 ist als student schon schweineteuer


----------



## blackout24 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Du kannst ja mal schauen es gibt viele Anleitungen wie du dir OSX im Apple Store gekauft auf normale Laptops drauf machst.
Dann müsstest du zumindest kein Geld für Hardware zum Fenster raus schmeissen. Ist dann nur die Frage warum nicht gleich
Windows 7 das hab ich als Student ohne Informatikbezug sogar kostenlos bekommen.


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Das ist 1. nur halblegal, darf daher hier im Forum nicht besprochen werden und läuft 
2. nur auf bestimmter HW perfekt (dann müsste der TE bestimmte Notebooks auswählen)
wenn du es auf anderer zum laufen bringst hast du meist ganz schlechte
Performance weil OS X keine Kext's (das sind die Treiber in OS X) für die HW hat - vereinfacht gesagt.

Wenn OS X auf nem Notebook, dann ein MacBook nehmen.


----------



## Superwip (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*



> der w520 ist doppelt so teuer wie der t520... der t520 ist als student schon schweineteuer


 
Das W520 ist eben eine mobile High-End Workstation mit Top Display und nicht zuletzt einer nVidia Quadro Profi GraKa; unter Linux kommt es dabei aber vermutlich auch mit dieser zu den genannten Problemen


Die Frage ist natürlich, ob du wirklich ein sehr gutes Display brauchst-wenn du mit der Möglichkeit bei Bedarf ein externes zu verwenden auskommst


----------



## eUncle (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

zu hause hab ich nen 24" LG, falls ich mal länger an einer grafik hocken sollte, oder eben für die EBV, werde ich so oft wie möglich auf diesen zurückgreifen 

nur, ob es wirklich der t520 sein muss (1k€ sind auch viel geld) oder ob es bei notebook-billiger.de was (gleichwertig) billigeres gibt?! der genannte hab war für unter 600€, dafür natürlich auch deutlich schlechter...
vllt gibt es noch ein mittelmaß?!

Samsung RV520 Notebooks Laptops billiger notebook.de
Asus X52 Notebooks Laptops billiger notebook.de


----------



## eUncle (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

viele profs oder dozenten haben hier macbooks... gerade im grafik- und fotobereich sei es wohl sehr zu empfehlen...



#E#
dieser oben gepostete asus x52 ist von den daten her aber besser und leistungsfähiger als ein macbook
hat denn jmd erfahrung mit dessen display?!

danke


----------



## AeroX (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich möchte dir auch nochmal ein MacBook ans Herz legen. Die Verarbeitung ist erstklassig und ein Asus kann da nicht mithalten. Das System läuft perfekt, jeden Tag. Das display ist auch vom feinsten, weiß zwar nicht wie die von asus sind, aber wenn man diese mit Acer Displays vergleichen kann dann liegt das vom MB vorne  Nachteil ist der Preis, aber ich denke du könntest mit dem gerät wirklich glücklich werden! Das Book läuft wirklich stabil, ich habe es täglich im Einsatz, mehrere Stunde am Stück und es ist immer wieder zuverlässig. 


MfG


----------



## eUncle (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Apple MacBook Pro, 13.3", Core i5-2410M 2.30GHz, 4096MB, 320GB (MC700*/A) (Early 2011) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

MacBook Pro - Unimall Store

die zwei sind doch identisch?
da ist notebooks-billiger.de *"*günstiger*"*...


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

dumme fräge, wie groß muss denn das display sein und welche auflösung wäre denn noch ok?

falls cpu-leistung nicht ganz so entscheidend ist:
für die IBM T60 15" müsste es meines wissens nach noch 4:3 Modelle mit sxga+ oder uxga Flexview gegeben haben.
die geräte sind nicht neu, und leistungstechnisch nicht auf der höhe, könnten aber Budget und Leistung gut zusmamen bringen, bei einem display, das durchaus auch vorzüge hat.

ansonsten:
günstiger und vor allem mobiler: Lenovo x220 mit IPS-Display,
die auflösung ist mit wxga allerdings echt n bissel eng (oder besser zu grob), dafür sind 12,5" einfach ultramobil und akkulaufzeiten bis zu 24h je nach akkuausbau echt mehr als ausreichend 


zuguterletzt die komischste der empfehlungen für die "inaugenscheinnahme"
IBM/Lenovo X61 Tablet SXGA+

Vorteile:
klein, leicht, core2duo, bis zu 8gb ram, sata2-mod möglich, tablet, sehr hohe auflösung für ein 12"-gerät, sehr guet linuxkompatibilität mit passender community 
Nachteile:
nicht mehr State of the Art, Core2Duo hat max. 1,8 Ghz, ab werk nur sata1, ggf. nicht lautlos zu betreiben, wenn der zweite lüfter verbaut ist, akkulaufzeit aus heutiger sicht nur gut, kein neugerät mehr zu bekommen, rel. teuer, 

Anschauen lohnt halt, vergleichen macht da also sehr viel sinn...


----------



## eUncle (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

zu deiner frage der display-größe: also 13" (mbp) dürfte für meinen geschmack schon das minimum sein.

evtl. hat ja jmd nen asus x52 und kann etwas über dessen display sagen?!
soll ja auch nur für die uni reichen; daheim wird's dann wohl an den 24-zöller angeschlossen 

ein tablet ist ne tolle spielerei, aber zum grafiken entwerfen/gestalten oder illustrieren oder gar coden/programmieren eher ungeeignet




also wenn ich (sorry) das mbp und den x52 direkt vergleiche: leistungstechnisch siegt der x52 - nur kann ich nichts zum display sagen...
der preis... die hälfte!
(was mich beim asus x52 stört: der numblock rechts)


----------



## fotoman (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Hast Du als Student schon Probleme mit den Augen? 39.6 cm (15.6"), 1366 x 768 glänzend passen für mich nur dann zusammen, wenn man krampfhaft 15,6" haben muss aber kein Geld ausgeben kann/will. Bei der Größe gehört für mich mind. ein 1600x900 Display ins Gehäuse. Insb.,wenn es nicht um Spielen sondern um Bildbearbeitung oder Programmieren geht.

Photoshop macht auf so einem kleinen Display (von der Auflösung) absolut keinen Spaß wenn Du nicht nur Bildchen für Webseiten entwerfen möchtest. Der Schminkspiegel macht es dann auch nicht besser, aber vieleicht verwendest Du das Notebook ja nur in dunklen Räumen oder unter kontrollierbaren Lichtbedingungen.



> ob ich es fuer den grafikbereich verwenden kann


Wenn das für Dich nicht farbechtes arbeiten mit einem (kalibrierten) Display bedeutet, dann dürfte auch ein normales Notebook-Display genügen.



blackout24 schrieb:


> Das einzige was ein MacBook ausmacht ist das  Betriebsystem. Die Hardware kriegste auch günstiger.


Und wo sind dann Deine Vorschläge? Wo ist denn  der günstige Macbook Pro 13,3" Konkurrent mit Win7 und  vergleichbarer/gleicher HW-Ausstattung und Größe? Ultrabooks gibt es noch nicht,  ein Lenovo x220 ist teurer, hat ein kleineres Display (auch von der  Auflösung), dafür aber den Vorteil nicht zu spiegeln.

Dass die C't vor ein paar Monaten auch nichts vergleichbares gefunden hat muss ja nichts bedeuten.


----------



## eUncle (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

du willst auf einen 17" raus? das ist dann ebn ein totschlaege, sprich: nicht so mobil/kompakt wie ein 15,6"
die sache ist ja die: ich will irgendwas, was ich in den laboren der uni benutze:
eclipse, photoshop, illustrator, indesign, bridge

1000€ fuer etwas (zugegeben geiles) auszugeben, fuer etwas was ich in plastik fuer 500€ bekomme, ist als student ziemlich heftig...
darum muss ich mir genau ueberlegen, ob es denn wirklich ein mbp werden soll, oder nicht - zumal ein "kleines" 13"-mbp wiederum kleiner als ein 15,6" ist (logisch)

es gibt auf dem markt eben echt viel schrott, was fuer den otto-normal-user voellig ok ist
bei real gibts zb ein samsung mit i3, 4gb und 1gb gpu fuer unter 500€



ich selbst besitze seit circa 3 jahren ein acer aspire irgendwas - glaenzendes display und die farben sind (solange nicht viel licht drauf kommt) sehr gut


----------



## AeroX (12. Oktober 2011)

eUncle schrieb:
			
		

> du willst auf einen 17" raus? das ist dann ebn ein totschlaege, sprich: nicht so mobil/kompakt wie ein 15,6"
> die sache ist ja die: ich will irgendwas, was ich in den laboren der uni benutze:
> eclipse, photoshop, illustrator, indesign, bridge
> 
> ...



Wenn du das Display eines Acer aspires sehr gut findest, dann wirst du vom Displays des mbps begeistert sein. Die farben sind wesentlich intensiver usw 
Ein Vorteil ist noch das betriebssystem. Ich finde das es wesentlich stabiler läuft als win7. Was noch so für Vorteile hat, hab ich ja schon geschrieben oben..


----------



## eUncle (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

und du meinst das 13" reicht mir? auch mal fuer ne stunde photoshop in der uni?
danke


#E#
ach und: lohnt sich die von notebooks-billiger.de empfohlene ssd (+95€)? ich hab bisher nur erfahrung mit vertex2 und die gingen damals ziemlich ab


----------



## AeroX (12. Oktober 2011)

Bei MM oder Saturn haben die meist das 13 Zoll gerät stehen. 
Guckst du dir villt dort mal an, dennir du selber kannst entscheiden ob dir das reicht oder nicht. Ich kann zwar sagen, ja das wird dir reichen, aber das ich ja mein empfinden.  du wirst es villt anders empfinden 

Welche SSD Hauen die den rein? 
Ich würd aber selbst Hand anlegen und SSd einbauen. Garantie geht bei Festplatte und RAM Austausch nicht verloren  
Vorallem min. ne 128gb SSD. Denn eine kleine lohnt sich nicht, dendu hast bei nb nur einen 2,5 Schacht  

MfG


----------



## milesdavis (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Ich hab jetzt nicht alle Seiten gelesen, aber ich persönlich habe ein 15,4"er mit 1280x800 Pixeln und finde das absolute Untergrenze für vernünftiges Arbeiten. Wenn ich hier sehe, wie die die ein Netbook o. Ä. haben, also alles was kleiner ist, da drauf schauen und wie die Sitzhaltung ist, naja für mich wär das nix...
Ich habe übrigens das HP Pavilion DV5 1140eg seit 2008 und hab noch nie Probleme gehabt. Gekauft mit Vista und jetzt 7 Pro drauf....

Und wenn du Sachen wie Illustrator etc nutzen musst, solltest du auch ne anständige Auflösung haben wie ich finde.

Geh mal am besten in den Laden und vergleich die Dsiplaygröße und Auflösung direkt miteinander, erstmal unabhängig vom Modell...

Okay genug gesagt^^

mfg miles


----------



## eUncle (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

@aerox: 128gb ssd sind mir eben eigtl zu teuer (wenn man ordentlich geschwindigkeit will)


----------



## AeroX (12. Oktober 2011)

eUncle schrieb:
			
		

> @aerox: 128gb ssd sind mir eben eigtl zu teuer (wenn man ordentlich geschwindigkeit will)



Ja gut, ich persönlich finde das sich das unter 128gb nicht ganz lohnt weil du wie gesagt dann immer ne externe für Daten dabei haben musst!  
Wenn dir das langt ganz du natürlich auch ne kleinere nehmen!


----------



## eUncle (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

naja, mit der 60gb vertex2 bin ich bisher locker ausgekommen: glaube kaum, dass du programmcodes oder grafiken oder bildchen mit über 128gb hast^^

für den rest steht im keller der fileserver


----------



## Infin1ty (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Dass ein MacBook Display die besseren Farben hat ist ziemlicher Müll, sorry aber ist so 
Es kommt dir wegen des Glare Displays nur so vor, aber matte Displays sind die besser Wahl.
Kannst du beim MBP aber auch haben.
Und das Macs für Grafikanwendungen besser sind ist ist ein hartnäckiges Gerücht aus den 90ern.
OS X macht aber mehr Spass beim Arbeiten, ich sag nur Mission Control, Mehrere Schreibtische und
die Trackpadgesten  

Wenn alle Programme die du brauchst sowohl auf Windows, als auch auf OS X laufen
würde ich an deiner Stelle mal zum MM rennen und da mal ausprobieren was dir mehr gefällt.
Was bringt dir die besser HW eines Win NBs wenn dir das OS darauf nicht gefällt, und andersrum
was bringt dir OS X wenn die HW des MacBooks zu schwach ist. Denn ein MBP mit potenter HW
wird schnell sehr sehr teuer


----------



## AeroX (12. Oktober 2011)

Wie gesagt, es kam mir nach dem umstieg so vor als wär das Display besser


----------



## Infin1ty (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Es ist aber nicht besser.


----------



## AeroX (12. Oktober 2011)

Ok ok, hab's verstanden


----------



## Lolm@n (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Dass ein MacBook Display die besseren Farben hat ist ziemlicher Müll, sorry aber ist so
> Es kommt dir wegen des Glare Displays nur so vor, aber matte Displays sind die besser Wahl.
> Kannst du beim MBP aber auch haben.
> Und das Macs für Grafikanwendungen besser sind ist ist ein hartnäckiges Gerücht aus den 90ern.
> ...


 
Glare ist nicht schlecht ich brauche mein MBP recht viel in der sonne und da haben leute mit nem Lenovo der Nicht spiegelt mehr probleme beim lesen als ich mit meinem MBP also das ist kein Argument


----------



## Professor Frink (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht auf von was du umgestiegen bist, aber der Eindruck kann dadurch gekommen sein, dass die Macbooks dazu neigen ziemlich hohe Auflösungen zu verwenden(das 11.6" Air hat z.b. 1366x768) dadurch sieht natürlich alles ziemlich scharf und knackig aus, aber ich geb meinem Vorredner recht, rein technisch sind es nur normale Glare-Displays, aber aufjedenfall keine schlechten.


----------



## eUncle (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E520 NZ3BBGE 1143BBG bei notebooksbilliger.de

wäre doch von der leistung her völlig ok, die thinkpads edge sind auch gut und antiglare wenn ich das so richtig sehe?!


----------



## Lolm@n (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*



eUncle schrieb:


> und antiglare wenn ich das so richtig sehe?!


 
sch**** drauf wie gesagt mein MBP sieht man in der sonne mit sonnenbrille mehr (auf der hellsten stuffe natürlich) als auf dem Lenovo meines Kollegen (auch auf der hellsten stuffe)


----------



## AeroX (13. Oktober 2011)

Lolm@n schrieb:
			
		

> sch**** drauf wie gesagt mein MBP sieht man in der sonne mit sonnenbrille mehr (auf der hellsten stuffe natürlich) als auf dem Lenovo meines Kollegen (auch auf der hellsten stuffe)



Da kann ich nur zustimmen!


----------



## Infin1ty (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Wenn die Sonne auf das Display scheint sieht man nicht viel mehr bis gar nichts. Ausprobiert mit nem 13" Glare MBP
und nem 15" Non-Glare von Acer


----------



## eUncle (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

hm also 500euro ists mir fuer die sonne nicht wert^^ geschweige denn, dass ich es in der sonne mag ;P
hab mir den besagteb thinkpad mal bestellt, werd ihn mir anschauen und berichten


----------



## Superwip (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Es ist ein Irrglaube, das das größte Problem mit spiegelnden Displays das Sitzen in der prallen Sonne ist- denn das lässt sich in der Regel leicht vermeiden und meist sieht man das so oder so nicht viel oder blendet sich (bei einem glänzenden) schlimmstenfalls an der Spiegellung

Die größten Probleme bekommen spiegelnde Displays im "hellen Schatten"; hier spiegelt sich die Umgebung bzw. man spiegelt sich selbst


----------



## Infin1ty (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Ich habe auch von der Situation gesprochen, dass Sonnenlich auf das Display fällt.


----------



## Lolm@n (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Wenn die Sonne auf das Display scheint sieht man nicht viel mehr bis gar nichts. Ausprobiert mit nem 13" Glare MBP
> und nem 15" Non-Glare von Acer



Ich hab auch das 13" MBP und durfte auch schon öfters mit enem MBA 13" arbeiten beide sind Glare Displays (Das Air ist ein wenig schlechter)




Superwip schrieb:


> Es ist ein Irrglaube, das das größte Problem mit spiegelnden Displays das Sitzen in der prallen Sonne ist- denn das lässt sich in der Regel leicht vermeiden und meist sieht man das so oder so nicht viel oder blendet sich (bei einem glänzenden) schlimmstenfalls an der Spiegellung
> 
> Die größten Probleme bekommen spiegelnde Displays im "hellen Schatten"; hier spiegelt sich die Umgebung bzw. man spiegelt sich selbst



Aber genau wenn die sonne rein scheint usw. hab ich eh immer die Sonnenbrille auf und da ist dann das NonGlare von Lenovo einfach zu dunkel (ICh kenne 2 mit Lenovos der eine ein 14er und der andere ein X220) das selbe mit meinem "alten" Dell Latitude meinem Dad seine beiden kleinen Latitude genau so wie der alte Acer von uns....




Infin1ty schrieb:


> Ich habe auch von der Situation gesprochen, dass Sonnenlich auf das Display fällt.


 

sehe oben auch dort bringt es dir nichts... ich hatte noch keine Situation in der das MBP wirkliche nachteile gegenüber dem Lenovo hatte aber ich hatte wohl glück im Display Lotto ich hab ein sehr helles Pannel


PS aber bitte beachtet ich rede hier nur vom MBP ich sah bei asus usw. schon wirklich schlechte Glare Displays und ein MBP welches ein schlechtes Pannel hatte


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

weil die lenovo-displays hier gerade mal gern schlecht wegkommen,

jaja, die alte leier, dunkel, miese farben...
stimmt für die meisten alten geräte auch, 
die neueren sidn allerdinsg teils extrem anders.
das x220 bekommt man als student für 940€ mit einem ips-display, da kannst bei macbooks gleich mal das doppelte rechnen, und auch andere hersteller mit solchen displays sind rar gesäht.
die frage ist definitiv dann was man an auflösung braucht. das x220 hat leide rnur wxga im 16:9-format, was mir ehrlichgesagt auch gegen den strich geht, da gabs die beiden vorgänger noch mit höheren auflösungen, wobei die displays unterirdisch sein sollen von farbechtheit und helligkeit.

andererseits sitze ich regelmäßig mit den gern als negativbeispiel hergeführten x31/x32 im hellen draußen udn lese noch was, also sooo übel ist das alles nicht.
außerdem, wer sich zum arbeiten im freien in die direkte sonneneinstrahlung setzt, hat die gebrauchsanweisung des notebooks eh nicht gelesen, da hat es nämlich nix zu suchen 

ok, es sei denn man hat ein panasonic cf27 oder ähnlich..
aber da kann man ja auch geräte bekommen, deren displays quasi als "brighter than the sun" durchgehen 
achja, ne runde tauschen mit den notebook geht dann ggf auch. und angst vor nem überfall ala "hände hoch und laptop her" braucht man auch nicht zu haben, einfahc das toughbook nehmen und dem räuber übern schädel ziehn, dann ist das thema auch gegessen. danach einfach weiterarbeiten 

aber sowas ist hier ja gar nicht gefordert.

fest steht aber wohl.
displays die sich wirklich für "echte" grafikbearbeitung eignen sidn in notebooks nur schwer zu finden und dann nicht ganz billig.

so als "fällt mir gerade noch ein" lösung:
es gibt vereinzelt noch angebote zu IBM/lenovo W500 mit dem WUXGA display.
das ist zwar nicht megahell, aber brauchbar, die auflösung dürfte fürs grafikbearbeiten n großer vorteil sein und auch der rest dürfte im normalfall ausreichen.

achja, udn die aversion einiger gegen nvidia ist technishc nicht mehr begründbar.
ja es gab mal ne zeitlang probleme mit nvidia chips, deren lot quasi eine tickende zeitbombe war und die sich dann himmelten, das thema ist aber seit mitte 2009 soweit ich weiß komplett erledigt.
bei aktueller hardware würde ich nvidia nur bei linux weglassen, wobei man die graka bei linuxnutzung im bios deaktivieren kann und beim späteren verkauf des geräts ggf. mehr geld bekommt 

achja, das thinkpad edge das bestellt wurde..
naja, 
der begriff thinkpad ist da wohl eher schon nur noch verbung, wirklich thinkpad ist an dem gerät wenn überhaut die schrift, der rest ist eigentlich nur "standard lenovo notebook" was jetzt nicht schlecht ist, aber auch aus der breiten masse nicht heraussticht.
soweit ich weiß gibt es das edge 520 aber nur mit 1366x768pixeln?
wenn du so eines hast, schicks gleich zurück, das ist schon auf 12-13" zu wenig, bei 15" kann ich da die schrit aus 5 metern noch lesen, unter 2 metern gibts augenkrebs


----------



## eUncle (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

zum e520: ja, ist 16:9, 1366x768px... (wenn zurück, welches dann?)

was mich tierisch nervt:
- links unten fn-taste; die gehört da nicht hin, ich will da meine strg -.-
- oben die f1-f12-tasten nur zusammen mit fn-taste, sonst sonder- und multimediafunktion -.-

ansonsten ist's von der verarbeitung her ganz ok, die tastenanschläge gefallen mir sehr gut 




#E#
http://www.pro-com.org/nofost.de/Pages/ArticleDetails.aspx?ArticleNumber=4242PT2-U
der hier hat ne höhere auflösung, aber kein 16:9, und kein USB3.0 
der w520 ist ein gutes stück teurer:
http://www.pro-com.org/nofost.de/Pages/ArticleDetails.aspx?ArticleNumber=4282RH7-U


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

also, ich würde ja glatt ein t410 kaufen gehn, auch wenn es nicht das aktuellste ist, oder ein t420

beide mit der hd+ auflösung also 1600x900, so dess man auch n bissel was sieht.
die preise sidn beim t410 zum teil trotz neuware oder demopoolgerät recht tief, 

aktuell find ich das t410s recht günstig:
Notebook PC Shop - Notebooks & Laptops günstig bei notebooksbilliger.de
leider halt nur mit 1,8"-hdd, die sollte man dringend durch eine 1,8" ssd ersetzen
kostet halt wieder geld.

ich würde da schon ein t410 ohne s suchen, und zwar wenns sein muss 

fest steht, ein gutes laptop kostet ebend auch gutes geld, keien frage, nur sich mit nem 15" billigding für "mitschleppen" zu belasten führt auch zu nix.
ich habe während des studiums erst den wert von wirklich kleinen leichten geräten kennen gelernt, und wirklich brauchen tut man ein "großes" gerät nie.
daher 14" und mindestens 900 pixel hoch bei der auflösung ist in meinen augen ein muss.

meine ibm t42 haben 1050 pixel displayhöhe bei 14", da siehst du was vom bild, leider sidn die displays von de rhelligkeit her unterirdisch schlecht


achja,
ich persöhnlich habe meiner mum vor ein paar monaten ein ibm t61 14" wxga+(ohne nvidia, also nur intel-grafik) für unter 180€ gekauft,
selbst mit neuem akku zusätzlich und ner ssd/hdd... kommt man da mit ca. 350€ hin udn hat etwas, wo man sich fürs studium erts mal wenig kopf machen muss. da sist so der budget-tip

und meine erfahrung ist:
wer einmal mit nem thinkpad gearbeitet hat (ok, nicht im grafikbereich) der kommt da so schnell nicht wieder von weg,
die tastaturen suchen zumindest bei der t- udn x-serie ihresgeleichen, die gehäuse sind auf grund der oberfläche nicht so "used-look-empfindlich" und die preise für gute gerbauchte sind auf einem sehr erträglichen niveau.


----------



## eUncle (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

also 15,4"...15,6" möchte ich wirklcih haben - gerade wegen grafikarbeiten...
der t520 ist halt in sachen usb hinterher
der w520 ist echt gut, aber teuer

vllt. spar ich einfach auf den w520



#E#
ich komm einfach auf kein ergebnis: der w520 liegt halt schon wieder verdammt nah am mbp15 -.-


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

das sidn ja auch direkte konkurenten, auch vom rest her


----------



## eUncle (1. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

*apple mbp 15" hochauflösend matt, 2,2ghz, 4gb ram, 500gb*



*t520*
Lenovo ThinkPad T520 TopSeller NW64CGE 42404CG bei notebooksbilliger.de



*w520* (gutes angebot, vorführware)
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/len...enovo+Thinkpad+W-Reihe+Produkte&utm_term=w520



*MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD97908)*
MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 PCGH-Edition (MD97908)




irgendwie reizt mich aber das mbp immer mehr und mehr. ich hatte noch nie nen angefressenen apfel im haus (das sollte eigtl auch so bleiben) und noch nie was mit osx am hut.
der medion schlägt den t520: usb3.0, ssd... nur den ganzen multimediakrams und gamingzeugs brauch ich nicht wirklich - von daher der apple wieder ganz vorn: prio1: arbeiten (adobe suite, eclipse)


----------



## Superwip (2. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Weißt du jetzt schon, welche Software du am Ende wirklich genau brauchst und auf welchem OS sie läuft?


----------



## eUncle (2. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

was ich auf jeden fall brauche ist die adobe creative suite und eclipse.
ich weiß, für indesign, illustrator und photoshop gibt es freeware - ich nutze eigtl selbst nur linux, aber ich komme mit den adobe-produkten oft besser klar (können mit sicherheit einige bestätigen)

wie gesagt, osx würde mich echt reizen, nur ist der laptop teurer als der verlinkte w520, der rein von den daten her besser d.h. leistungsstärker sein müsste.

das sind über 1,5k - da möcht ich mich vorher schon klar informieren 
danke


----------



## Superwip (2. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Von der Software her besteht dann ja jedenfalls definitiv kein Mac Bedarf...


----------



## eUncle (2. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

na die ganzen medienleute hier nutzen osx fuer die adobe suite? was also meinst du damit?


----------



## Superwip (2. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Damit meine ich, dass du OSX nicht brauchst.


----------



## eUncle (2. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

ne, aber da ich mich dafuer sowieso interessiere und windows so gut wie moeglich meide (seit 4...5 jahren brauche ich ein win ausschliesslich fuer adobe, ansonsten komplett ubuntu, debian)

oder hast du was gegen osx und willst mir dieses ausreden oder vor was willst du mich bewahren?
wuerde adobe auf linux laufen, wuerde ich den w520 holen, win&linux boot


----------



## Kel (2. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*



eUncle schrieb:


> und windows so gut wie moeglich meide


 Also handelst du nicht rational, sondern emotional, willst dabei aber ein logischens Ergebnis?


----------



## eUncle (2. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

ich habe mich seit jahren in linux eingenestet und will nichts von windoof wissen, ein neues, starkes os (osx) - welches oft als verlässliches os verwendet wird, gerade um zb rein produktiv damit zu arbeiten (grafikbereich zb) - wäre da wirklich sehr interessant.
nur möchte ich mehrere, konstruktive und begründete meinungen dazu hören - am besten natürlich aus erfahrungswerten

danke


----------



## eUncle (4. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

ein paar meinungen bzw. erfahrungswerte und begründete ratschläge würd' ich schon gern noch hören


----------



## Ezio (4. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Wenn du Windows meiden willst, ist die Entscheidung doch eigentlich schon klar


----------



## eUncle (4. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

naja, wenn aber einer kommt uns sagt: "hey, mit win bist du hardwaretechnisch (drucker-/scannertreiber) viel flexibler und besser dran, kannst auch (hast du beim studium aber nicht) in deiner freizeit was drauf zocken - nimm den w520"...
oder ich nehm den w520 und spiel neben linux nen osx drauf - wie wär das? ;D

es heißt ja (und das beeinflusst mich zugegeben sehr), dass das macbook pro sehr zuverlässig ist. sprich, ich schalt ein und das ding läuft und läuft und ich kann damit arbeiten und muss mir keine sorgen um's os oder um die hardware machen.
andererseits: die komponenten sind doch eigentlich die selben?! und die tinkpads sind auch nicht wirlkich schlecht verarbeitet, zumal es mir darauf ganz & garnicht ankommt. ich find den w520 rein vom optischen her sogar ansprechender 


#E#
und wieder kommt ein gutes gegenangebot:
http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?useri...0;020;010;020;010&bestellnr=adqj1111#DNconfig


----------



## eUncle (8. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

gibt's hier niemanden, der über die schenker-laptops berichten kann?! bzw. vergleich zwischen dessen und einem thinkpad?! danke


----------



## Schmarsi (8. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Also ich studiere Wirtschaftsinformatik und kann dir selber das MacBook Pro in 13" ans Herz legen. Ist n super Kompromiss zwischen Mobilität und Leistung. 
Letztendlich musst du selber wissen, welches OS du haben möchtest. 

Einige bei uns haben Thinkpads mit Win7 drauf - auch keine schlechten Dinger!


----------



## eUncle (13. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

weitere meinungen?


----------



## eUncle (14. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*



Superwip schrieb:


> Optiums funktioniert unter Linux nicht; die nVidia GPU kann daher unter Linux einerseits nicht genutzt werden, verbraucht aber dennoch völlig nutzlos Strom was erhebliche Auswirkungen auf die Laufzeit hat


 
evtl. wird sie binnen monaten von linux doch unterstützt?! denn, wie schon gesagt wurde haben viele t520 mit dem 1600x900px-display die quadcore-gpu mitdrin


----------



## Superwip (15. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen...

Aber es scheint mittlerweile einen "Treiber" zu geben, mit dem man die nVidia GPU ausschalten kann


----------



## eUncle (15. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

poste mal bitte den zutreffenden link


----------



## Superwip (15. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

Das weiß ich nicht von einem Link, sondern von einem Studienkollegen, der einen T520 mit nVidia GPU hat und reiner Linux User ist; ich werd ihn mal fragen aber Morgen haben wir frei


----------



## eUncle (15. November 2011)

*AW: [s] laptop für medieninformatik*

okay danke.
reiner linux-user, wie schoen  wenn adobe bloss nicht so stur waere. die adobe creative suite fuer linux und die sache waer geritzt^^


----------

